# what are our entitlements



## bectom (11 Jun 2008)

i was in full time work until 3 weeks ago when due to lack of work my position was reduced to a 2 day week.
my partner is currently out of work.

we are currently living in private rented home 350.00 a month.i was managing it just about on my wages but not anymore.House is very bad condition.and we have to vacate it end of month(owner moving in)

we are due a baby in Jan and partner has his 3 year old daughter with us every 2nd weekend.

what are we entitled to


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

bectom said:


> i was in full time work until 3 weeks ago when due to lack of work my position was reduced to a 2 day week.


Have you signed on for the days that you are out of work?


> my partner is currently out of work.


Does he qualify for _Jobseeker's Benefit _or _Allowance_?


> what are we entitled to


Have you spoken to www.citizensadvice.ie , your local _SW _office and/or your local _Community Welfare Officer_?


----------



## bectom (11 Jun 2008)

thank you for replying

yes i am in the process of applying for JB for the 4 days not working
he is in receipt of JB of 197 a week but 100 of this goes to his x as maintenance for his child

would we be entitled for social housing or rent allowance.


----------



## CMCR (11 Jun 2008)

bectom said:


> Would we be entitled for social housing or rent allowance.


 
As Clubman suggests above, I'd recommend you need to speak to someone about your situation.  The network of Citizens Information Centres provide *free*, *confidential* information about all aspects of your rights and entitlements.  They can advise on supports that may be available to help with your housing needs and will help explain the application process, help with filling in forms, etc. Find your nearest Citizens Information Centre. 

On the basis of the information you provided, I would also imagine you may be [broken link removed].  If you don't wish to visit your local Citizens Information Centre, you can also check out information online (www.citizensinformation.ie) or call the Citizens Information Phone Service Lo-call: 1890 777 121. The Phone Service is completely confidential and is staffed by trained information providers - it operates from 9am-9pm Monday to Friday.


----------



## Welfarite (11 Jun 2008)

bectom said:


> thank you for replying
> 
> yes i am in the process of applying for JB for the 4 days not working
> he is in receipt of JB of 197 a week but 100 of this goes to his x as maintenance for his child


 

Has he explored the possibility wiht SW of claiming his chilkd as a Child dependent? If he is contributing substantially in maintennce and the other parent is not on SW, he should get an allowance on his JB for the child.


----------



## Blossy (11 Jun 2008)

you would be entitled to social housing but that is a long wait, child or not, u would be entilted medical card, being pregnant doctors are free to pregnant related visits anyway but when the child comes then you will want it. 50+55 every sniffle(as a first time mom u will want the docs advice on everything  ) another thing to think about is if your parnter is paying 100euro a week in maintenance??? if his income is that low and ye are at yer wits end, i would suggest he reduces his payment, if the mother disagrees then it can go to court and a figure agreed by the courts based on his income. im a single mom and i dont recieve anywhere near that much!! got to your CW officer and tell them your situation and filled out all the forms. also as your have a partner u cant claim loan parents but u can get maternity benefit from the stamps you paid whilst u were working! this advice is from personal experience and friends esxpeerience hope it helps!!  best of luck.


----------



## MLE (17 Jun 2008)

bectom said:


> thank you for replying
> 
> yes i am in the process of applying for JB for the 4 days not working
> he is in receipt of JB of 197 a week but 100 of this goes to his x as maintenance for his child
> ...



Obviously he can no longer afford 100 euro per week maintenance.  If there is a maintenance court order in place, he can apply for a "Variation", based on his current circumstances.   If maintenance is agreed mutually between the parties, perhaps he should chat hix ex and explain his new circumstances. She may be entitled to some extra benefits in her own right if her maintenance ceases.


----------

